# Chihuahua Shih Tzu Mix puppy



## roscosmommy

Hey everyone, I just recently got a new puppy and he is a 8 week old chihuahua/ shih tzu mix. I was wondering if anyone out there has one and could give me some advice. Rosco is my first small dog. Ive had big dogs all my life and don't know much about indoor dogs. I am having a hard time with him biting everything. I understand hes a puppy but he needs to know not to bite his mommy and daddy etc. If you have any advice I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Welcome to our forum! I recommend reading this article...The Bite Stops Here. Good luck!


----------



## modolce

Hi, I just saw your post about your Shih Tzu Chihuahua mix puppy and biting. I just got a puppy Shih Tzu/Chihuahua mix puppy about 2-3 weeks ago and she's a biter! I don't remember my full bred chihuahuas biting this much. Did you dog stop? Did he shed alot when you got him? What does he look like??

~Lisa


----------



## Seymour's Mom

modolce said:


> Hi, I just saw your post about your Shih Tzu Chihuahua mix puppy and biting. I just got a puppy Shih Tzu/Chihuahua mix puppy about 2-3 weeks ago and she's a biter! I don't remember my full bred chihuahuas biting this much. Did you dog stop? Did he shed alot when you got him? What does he look like??
> 
> ~Lisa


I just got a Shih Tzu/Chihuahua mix puppy about a week ago. He is just starting to bite today, nothing hard just like a puppy teething chew. Do you have toys for him to chew on? Seymour really loves to chew on his Kong. It is a really good chew toy and helps with teething in puppies. He sheds a little. He has the Chihuahua hair going on so it it very fine. If you tell him "No" in a very firm tone when he is bitting it might help him, Seymour knows what that word is already. LoL. Also if when he bites you, you say "Ouch" and act like he really "hurt" you, he should stop then try to give you kisses. Praise him when he does that. He wants to please you and if he knows that he hurt you then he will want to correct that. I hope this helped.


----------



## modolce

Seymour's Mom said:


> I just got a Shih Tzu/Chihuahua mix puppy about a week ago. He is just starting to bite today, nothing hard just like a puppy teething chew. Do you have toys for him to chew on? Seymour really loves to chew on his Kong. It is a really good chew toy and helps with teething in puppies. He sheds a little. He has the Chihuahua hair going on so it it very fine. If you tell him "No" in a very firm tone when he is bitting it might help him, Seymour knows what that word is already. LoL. Also if when he bites you, you say "Ouch" and act like he really "hurt" you, he should stop then try to give you kisses. Praise him when he does that. He wants to please you and if he knows that he hurt you then he will want to correct that. I hope this helped.


Hi! Thank you for the reply. It's been a few weeks since my last post and my Shih Tzu / Chihuahua puppy are getting along just fine. She loves her kong too and all of her other toys! She still bites me but I try to redirect the biting to her toys. It's just something we have to work on.

She's learning to sit, she knows her name, and she definitely knows the words "cookie", "treat", and "fetch". She had her first visit to the groomers yesterday too. Below is a picture of Bella. I would LOVE to see a picture of your Seymour too!!!!!
~Lisa


----------



## MyRescueCrew

modolce, this thread is over 3 years old.


----------



## modolce

MyRescueCrew said:


> modolce, this thread is over 3 years old.


Yes, it is. I realized that when I replied to the original poster hoping that he/she would receive an email alert to a reply to his/her post just like I do when someone replies to my post(s). I was looking for someone who had a Shih Tzu / Chihuahua just like me. Even though the original poster did not reply, someone else with a ShiChi did. 

~Lisa


----------



## Seymour's Mom

Ah Im glad to hear that.  Your Bella is just so cute! Seymour knows how to sit, he started fetching on his own and we are working on others. My main focus right now is potty training. He is almost there but still has little accidents, he is only 12 weeks old as of today so I dont hold it against him just yet.  Is your Bella house trained yet? 

Here is a picture of my Seymour.


----------



## modolce

Seymour's Mom said:


> Ah Im glad to hear that.  Your Bella is just so cute! Seymour knows how to sit, he started fetching on his own and we are working on others. My main focus right now is potty training. He is almost there but still has little accidents, he is only 12 weeks old as of today so I dont hold it against him just yet.  Is your Bella house trained yet?
> 
> Here is a picture of my Seymour.


That's great that Seymour is able to sit and fetch! He is so freakin' cute - I can't stand it! 

Bella will go on the papers in her playpen (I keep her in that throughout the day when I am at work) and has started to tear up the papers and make a lovely mess for me to clean up when I get home. 

She can hold her bladder all night -- that started about 12 weeks. A trainer told me that at that age is when they are able to connect their brain and bladder functions and learn how to hold it. However, Bella still has mistakes in the house. She will pee on the carpet 10 mins after she peed on papers. So, I bought a spotbot carpet cleaner! After she gets her rabies shot on Sunday I am going to teach her to go outside.

Give it time! Oh and don't leave water down all day. Trainer told me during a potty training seminar that it is not necessary to leave water down all day. Water down all day = peeing all day.


----------



## PrincessFiona

My princess Fiona is a 9week old shichi mix puppy and I cant get her to potty anywhere other than my carpet. I will have her outside for a long time and it seems as though the second she is back in the house she piddles or poops on the carpet. Last night I kept her baby gated in the kitchen (linoleum is easier to clean) with puppy pads and a sleeping area and after a long night of wimpering, she pooped close to the pad and peed everywhere but the pad. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## modolce

Oh boy I feel your frustration. My Bella is the same way - we can walk around outside for an hour and she will wait to go inside and use the puppy pads. She is a little bit better about going outside now, but I always have puppy pads down for my peace of mind. What helped me puppy pad train her was when I saw her circling, was to put her on the pad and when I caught her going I gave her a lot of "yay puppy!" praises. It just takes time, consistency and they will learn. Same goes with outdoor training. If you want to outdoor potty train only, then forget the pads. However, I found it much easier and less of a mess to train to go on pads and go outside when we are out there (My other shichi loved to go outside). I don't mind it. Some people may. ~Lisa



PrincessFiona said:


> My princess Fiona is a 9week old shichi mix puppy and I cant get her to potty anywhere other than my carpet. I will have her outside for a long time and it seems as though the second she is back in the house she piddles or poops on the carpet. Last night I kept her baby gated in the kitchen (linoleum is easier to clean) with puppy pads and a sleeping area and after a long night of wimpering, she pooped close to the pad and peed everywhere but the pad. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## tway1971

roscosmommy said:


> Hey everyone, I just recently got a new puppy and he is a 8 week old chihuahua/ shih tzu mix. I was wondering if anyone out there has one and could give me some advice. Rosco is my first small dog. Ive had big dogs all my life and don't know much about indoor dogs. I am having a hard time with him biting everything. I understand hes a puppy but he needs to know not to bite his mommy and daddy etc. If you have any advice I would greatly appreciate it.


I also have a chihuahua shih tzu mix. She is now 4 months and the biting has got much better. She used to be really bad. We would just tell her firmly NO and put her in the floor. I don't know if that worked or if she just out grew it but she is much gentler now. Also we have lots of toys and bones well within her reach to chew on instead of us or our furniture. Hope that helps!


----------



## Kylie

I know this thread is old but it just tickled me to see other ShiChi parents. I came across someone with ShiChi puppies and fell in love with Bella. Her mother is Shih Tzu and her father is Chiuaua. My Tigger (Jack Russel / Daschund mix) passed away recently and I wanted a new playmate for my Honey (a 6 year old Chiuaua / Miniature Border Collie mix. I call her a Chiuallie *Chi-wollie*), as she was so depressed after Tigger died. I had no idea they were as popular as they are! The owners thought the puppies were just accidents and mutts. Bella is only 5 weeks old and I want her to develop essential social and behavioral skills from mama and siblings, so I won't be bringing her home for another 2 weeks. However I have been visiting and interacting with her regularly.


----------



## modolce

Kylie said:


> I know this thread is old but it just tickled me to see other ShiChi parents. I came across someone with ShiChi puppies and fell in love with Bella. Her mother is Shih Tzu and her father is Chiuaua. My Tigger (Jack Russel / Daschund mix) passed away recently and I wanted a new playmate for my Honey (a 6 year old Chiuaua / Miniature Border Collie mix. I call her a Chiuallie *Chi-wollie*), as she was so depressed after Tigger died. I had no idea they were as popular as they are! The owners thought the puppies were just accidents and mutts. Bella is only 5 weeks old and I want her to develop essential social and behavioral skills from mama and siblings, so I won't be bringing her home for another 2 weeks. However I have been visiting and interacting with her regularly.


Take pictures of your Bella and post when you can! I love to see how different this mix looks. My girls are from the same litter and you can see how different they look (pic taken last night. they will be 2 in oct '10)


----------



## LilkaV.

Hi Rosco mommy. I'm thinking about getting a puppy of this mix and I saw your post and was wondering how has it been since you posted so long ago. Do you have any advice for me, Ive never had a dog before and i have two kids, four and twelve yrs old. I live in an apartment. Thank you.







roscosmommy said:


> Hey everyone, I just recently got a new puppy and he is a 8 week old chihuahua/ shih tzu mix. I was wondering if anyone out there has one and could give me some advice. Rosco is my first small dog. Ive had big dogs all my life and don't know much about indoor dogs. I am having a hard time with him biting everything. I understand hes a puppy but he needs to know not to bite his mommy and daddy etc. If you have any advice I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## modolce

LilkaV. said:


> Hi Rosco mommy. I'm thinking about getting a puppy of this mix and I saw your post and was wondering how has it been since you posted so long ago. Do you have any advice for me, Ive never had a dog before and i have two kids, four and twelve yrs old. I live in an apartment. Thank you.


Hi.. I am not Roscoe's Mommy but I can tell you that if you have kids and survived then you will survive a puppy too. Just like children, puppies are inquisitive and can get into everything if not monitored. Unlike children (well, maybe.. haha) they like to chew, chew, chew because they are teething or are bored or because they just like to. I got through the chewing stages by laughing a lot and NOT blaming the dogs. It was my fault I fell asleep that they chewed the throw carpet... not theirs. My girls are almost two and still like to chew now and then. However, I try to keep them occupied when I am home but can't watch 'em (I don't trust them completely yet.) For instance, I give them rawhides to chew on when I shower and get dressed in the morning. By the time I am done, they are done with the rawhide. Nothing destroyed. We are all happy. 

Anyway, patience, consistency in training, and lots of laughter will get you through... Good luck to you!


----------



## christiecamacho

[/QUOTE]Girl I have a 4 month old Chihuahua Shih Tzu Mix named Peluche and he bites everything, he eats anything from the floor he doesn't care what it is. He bites my mom, dads and my feet and he doesn't let me walk because if I try he bits me. What's have helped me with his is training all the time and buying him lots of toys. Everytime he has a new toy he stops biting things. I love him so much but if I would of known that he was going to be the way he is I would of told my father not to bring him hom but at the same time I can't imagine my life without him because I'm going thru a tough time in my house and everytime I look at him I smile and forget all my problems for a while.


----------



## brodikinsmommy

Hi my dog Brodie did the same thing when he was a puppy, I got him Waggin Train Big Blast Pork Skin Twists, he luvs them he no longer chews on anything else. You can buy them at Target/WalMart or probably any pet store. At first they were about as big as him, he was only 2.5 LBS when I got him so I would have to hold the 'chewy' (thats we call them) for him but this kept him from biting me. His sharp puppy teeth would break through my skin!! Try it and let me know how it goes


----------



## christiecamacho

brodikinsmommy said:


> View attachment 28793
> Hi my dog Brodie did the same thing when he was a puppy, I got him Waggin Train Big Blast Pork Skin Twists, he luvs them he no longer chews on anything else. You can buy them at Target/WalMart or probably any pet store. At first they were about as big as him, he was only 2.5 LBS when I got him so I would have to hold the 'chewy' (thats we call them) for him but this kept him from biting me. His sharp puppy teeth would break through my skin!! Try it and let me know how it goes


I trained my dog so he won't bite us anymore so he doesn't bite us or anything in the house anymore.:wave:


----------



## Ladybugz1106

I know this is an old thread, but I too just got what I believe is a Shih Tzu Chihuahua mix. I was told she was full blooded Shih, but I've had two full blooded in the past and she is NOT. After seeing the pictures you guys have posted, I am sure she's mixed with a Chi. We have a bad time with her chewing....mostly on our hands, faces, toes. Punishing her and giving her a toy to choose instead hasn't worked so far. She's probably about 12 weeks old. We also have a bad time potty training her. She won't poo in her crate, but will pee. And, like I've seen others post, we can take her outside to potty and she'll go outside, but as soon as we come inside, she's peeing and pooping in the floor again. :/. Any suggestions or hints to help us out on our little fur baby?


----------



## Sybille

Ladybugz1106 said:


> ... We have a bad time with her chewing....mostly on our hands, faces, toes. *Punishing her *and giving her a toy to choose instead hasn't worked so far. She's probably about *12 weeks old*. We also have a bad time potty training her. She won't poo in her crate, but will pee. And, like I've seen others post, we can take her outside to potty and she'll go outside, but as soon as we come inside, she's peeing and pooping in the floor again. :/. Any suggestions or hints to help us out on our little fur baby?


Yeah, first stop punishing her! She is a baby, would you punish a human baby? And please read the stickies in this forum, they will answer most of the questions you raised. And yes, I am feeling grumpy today!


----------



## Ladybugz1106

Sybille said:


> Yeah, first stop punishing her! She is a baby, would you punish a human baby? And please read the stickies in this forum, they will answer most of the questions you raised. And yes, I am feeling grumpy today!


Yet again, another RUDE comment from you. Thanks for driving me off this website. After this post I will NOT be back. "Punishing" her, in quote, because the "punishment" is something I read on here.....when she bites, put her down and walk away, or whine and say Ow like she would if she was hurt. Neither of these work. 

I didn't say I beat her or whipped her, so how dare you judge me for saying that I "punish" her.


----------



## marsha=whitie

Ladybugz1106 said:


> Yet again, another RUDE comment from you. Thanks for driving me off this website. After this post I will NOT be back. "Punishing" her, in quote, because the "punishment" is something I read on here.....when she bites, put her down and walk away, or whine and say Ow like she would if she was hurt. Neither of these work.
> 
> I didn't say I beat her or whipped her, so how dare you judge me for saying that I "punish" her.


When I read "punish" I too thought of physical abuse. Instead of attacking Sybille, you should have corrected her/his (sorry, I should know this by now lol) mistake. How is anyone to know what type of "punishment" you're talking about when you don't describe it? hopefully you come back: this site is really helpful.


----------



## Ladybugz1106

marsha=whitie said:


> When I read "punish" I too thought of physical abuse. Instead of attacking Sybille, you should have corrected her/his (sorry, I should know this by now lol) mistake. How is anyone to know what type of "punishment" you're talking about when you don't describe it? hopefully you come back: this site is really helpful.


If this had been the only rude comment she would have made to me, I could have forgiven it. But she also commented on another topic I commented on and was judgmental and rude there as well. I didn't come on here to be judged, just ask questions. I admit, I could have been a little more clear when I said "punishment", but I still should have not been judged without asking questions first. What kind of punishment have you used? or Why don't you try....."


----------



## marsha=whitie

Ladybugz1106 said:


> If this had been the only rude comment she would have made to me, I could have forgiven it. But she also commented on another topic I commented on and was judgmental and rude there as well. I didn't come on here to be judged, just ask questions. I admit, I could have been a little more clear when I said "punishment", but I still should have not been judged without asking questions first. What kind of punishment have you used? or Why don't you try....."


You also gotta understand... its the internet. People aren't always going to ask questions, and they will judge you. That's why its so important to make everything clear, and when you do post you gotta be ready for someone to "attack" you. Heck, the first post I ever posted was about my dog free-roaming farm dog attacking a cop that came to our property late at night... talk about being attacked! I still came back, because there are a lot of good people who WILL ask questions and help you out. Sybille is very passionate about dogs (as we all are) and was just thinking about the dog. 

Once you begin to think that "this poster is thinking about the dog..." it gets a lot easier, and less offensive. Believe me.


----------



## marsha=whitie

Ladybugz1106 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I too just got what I believe is a Shih Tzu Chihuahua mix. I was told she was full blooded Shih, but I've had two full blooded in the past and she is NOT. After seeing the pictures you guys have posted, I am sure she's mixed with a Chi. We have a bad time with her chewing....mostly on our hands, faces, toes. Punishing her and giving her a toy to choose instead hasn't worked so far. She's probably about 12 weeks old. We also have a bad time potty training her. She won't poo in her crate, but will pee. And, like I've seen others post, we can take her outside to potty and she'll go outside, but as soon as we come inside, she's peeing and pooping in the floor again. :/. Any suggestions or hints to help us out on our little fur baby?


As for your question, how long are you two outside when you do take her out? a puppy may piddle more than once when they have to go, so if you're not out for very long you should try to lengthen the time you spend out there. Also, activity will help a dog releive themselves completely. 
Make sure that you are watching for signs of having to go and try to take her out before she squats.


----------



## misty2011

i have same breed as you do and she is 11months old and what we just teller no and than give her kong or one of her toys.. but if she plays little to hard we stop playing with her and tell her in nice but stren voice that bitting is not aloud and she normally just stops and we do this every time she gets carried away.. .. hope this helps... my name is sheri and our little girls name is misty.. just dont give in to him and and he will understand that you are the pack leader..


----------



## misty2011

we goy rubber made plactic container and cut out the side of it and put taining pads in it and when she goes in there we give her treate and we also give her treats when she goes outside.. when she has accidents we dont say anything we just clean up with good cleaner .. and our little one has gotten the idea if she doesnt use her pee pads w, she doesnt get treats and this is something you have to work at.. i started taking her to the pee pads every 10-2o minutes as and sat there until she used them and than made big deal about it... and did same when she went out side.. .. trust me it long process but it does work..


----------



## AgentP

PrincessFiona said:


> My princess Fiona is a 9week old shichi mix puppy and I cant get her to potty anywhere other than my carpet. I will have her outside for a long time and it seems as though the second she is back in the house she piddles or poops on the carpet. Last night I kept her baby gated in the kitchen (linoleum is easier to clean) with puppy pads and a sleeping area and after a long night of wimpering, she pooped close to the pad and peed everywhere but the pad. PLEASE HELP!!!


How often do you take her out? When I got my pup I took her out every couple of hours and even once in the middle of the night. I was only working part time but even so I timed my vacation when I brought her home so that I could focus on potty training. If you can't do that, could family/friends/dog walker help her during the day? The problem with pads is that they don't really learn that they should void outside (or do you plan on using pads always)? Also, you need to get a good cleaner that is geared at dog pee to get the odor out so that the dog won't be able to smell it anymore. Otherwise they tend to go there again and again.

They also tend to void after waking up, eating and playing. I would not let her outside on her own but go with her, tell her to pee (use the same word(s) every time) and then wait and praise her when she does it. You could bring a layer of a peed on pad with you outside and place it where you want her to go. Take her to that spot every time you want her to pee. Try to pay attention when she poops and start doing the same. She'll get it but at her age she needs to be out often, at the right times and supervised. If she doesn't then return home but watch her closely to catch her. If you do, correct her, pick her up and run outside.

Hope that helps.

Good luck .


----------



## roxiefoxie08

modolce said:


> Hi! Thank you for the reply. It's been a few weeks since my last post and my Shih Tzu / Chihuahua puppy are getting along just fine. She loves her kong too and all of her other toys! She still bites me but I try to redirect the biting to her toys. It's just something we have to work on.
> 
> She's learning to sit, she knows her name, and she definitely knows the words "cookie", "treat", and "fetch". She had her first visit to the groomers yesterday too. Below is a picture of Bella. I would LOVE to see a picture of your Seymour too!!!!!
> ~Lisa


 What a cutie i have two chis not shih tzu mixed?


----------



## misty2011

AgentP said:


> How often do you take her out? When I got my pup I took her out every couple of hours and even once in the middle of the night. I was only working part time but even so I timed my vacation when I brought her home so that I could focus on potty training. If you can't do that, could family/friends/dog walker help her during the day? The problem with pads is that they don't really learn that they should void outside (or do you plan on using pads always)? Also, you need to get a good cleaner that is geared at dog pee to get the odor out so that the dog won't be able to smell it anymore. Otherwise they tend to go there again and again.
> 
> They also tend to void after waking up, eating and playing. I would not let her outside on her own but go with her, tell her to pee (use the same word(s) every time) and then wait and praise her when she does it. You could bring a layer of a peed on pad with you outside and place it where you want her to go. Take her to that spot every time you want her to pee. Try to pay attention when she poops and start doing the same. She'll get it but at her age she needs to be out often, at the right times and supervised. If she doesn't then return home but watch her closely to catch her. If you do, correct her, pick her up and run outside.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Good luck .



hello
when i first got misty i was up with her every 2hours and sometime earlier.. i would take her to her puppy pads and and wait until she had done her business and that i would make big deal about it.... we made a a potty for her.. its made out of a rubber-mate container and we cut the front of it out and left bit of a lip .. and put her pads in it and and now she only uses this potty when we are not home or late at night.. other time i am out side with her .. and i make big deal when she does her business out side...


----------



## cshellenberger

This thread is very old and I'm closing it down. I believe most of the posters on the thread are gone from the board.


----------

